# Tree work credit card scam



## COREtreeservice (Dec 27, 2015)

Commercial/residential tree workers beware!

I am located in Phoenix and I wonder if you guys are getting hit by a similar credit card scam to the one below.

This is a recent email I received,

"Hello my name is Richard i will like to know if you do tree trimming service for the home and can i know if you are the owner or manager and do you accept credit card?"

The scammer always sends out the same general email or text. When I tell them to call they respond that they can't talk over the phone because they are deaf or have lung cancer or some other physical impairment.

At that point they text or email me an address to a real home and claim they need a bid on the trees. However this address is also part of the scam. They are neither the owner nor occupier of the home. I assume it's just an address they found online.

In only one case did I get to talk to one of the scammers. After receiving a scam text I told the man who said his name was "Roger" to call me. A few minutes later I received a phone call from a different number. The man spoke broken English in a thick Indian or middle eastern accent. It was pretty obvious his name wasn't Roger. I could barely understand him and he said he would text me the home's address but that was the last I ever heard from him.

They always ask up front if I accept credit cards so evidently it is some type of credit card scam. Somebody tries this on me at least once per week but I know their lingo so I don't even respond anymore.


----------



## ATH (Dec 27, 2015)

Weird.

Myself and another guy in town got a similar text. He does not take credit card. In theory I could but haven't. When it happened to me, I went to visit the house and showed up while a realtor was showing it to somebody - it was vacant, bank owned, and for sale (but no sign posted). I communicated with the realtor later - apologizing for intruding while he was showing, and letting him know what I knew because I wasn't sure if the scam was aimed at me or at him/the house. We both agreed that we just aren't sure what there is to be gained. Just knowing a business takes cards seems pretty useless information. (they can't hack card info off of a cell phone if you take cc on that, can they - I don't think the phone stores anything???).

When I found out the other guy got the same message the same day sending him to a different vacant for sale address listed by the same agency, I started to think it is probably aimed at the real estate, not us??? (send us to find out of the house is vacant planning to come back later to steal appliances and copper???). I called the police (we live in a small town, so they had time to take the phone call) - figured perhaps there is something they can connect the dots if there is more info out there. I'd encourage others to notify law enforcement just in case there is a larger scam, hopefully it will be busted up. Now find out you are getting the same thing in AZ really makes it odd.

The phone number that we got the text from was : 404-796-8837. I googled the number and nothing came up. If we post scammer numbers, maybe others will find this post via searching and avoid further contact. Give the bums more dead ends so they quit trying.


----------



## COREtreeservice (Dec 27, 2015)

Interesting that you are on the other side of the country.

The very first time I was texted by a guy who said he was deaf and I fell for it. He gave me an address on the edge of Phoenix and I drove up to do the bid. However the home was in a gated community and I couldn't enter. So I texted the guy back and told him I couldn't enter the gate. He texted back that I should try and find a new way into the neighborhood. That's when I knew it was a scam.

Since then I've been contacted by text and email at least a dozen more times. Always the same general thing. They ask if I do tree trimming and if I take credit cards. Just about every time it has been from a long distance phone number.

The one time I got the guy on the phone he was a foreigner and barely spoke English.


----------



## ATH (Dec 28, 2015)

The grammer was pretty poor and used some odd wording. I figured that may have just been text language barrier...but a foreigner makes more sense. For example, wanted to know if we could "do tree removal and stump ridging" and later asked for the cost to get rid of the "tree and stump ridge".

Another oddity: if they just wanted to know that I could take cc, they could have ended the conversation without raising my suspicions... My initial reply was we focus on tree care and don't do large removals. I gave him a couple of other names (regret that now!) and said let me know if there is anything else I can do to help. He replied and said it was not a large tree and wanted me to look at it...gave me the address. He then texted the next day (a Sunday) to ask if he was still on my schedule. I had told him I'd stop by when I had time that week...the conversation was "off" enough at that point that there was no way I was letting him know when I would be there. He was supposedly in the hospital "recovering from a diagnosis of lung cancer" so he wasn't going to meet me any how.

That is what really makes me think it goes beyond getting card info from me...he seems to have wanted me on that property. After it all went down I assumed this was some transient trying to pick up cash on their way through (I am in Ohio...area code is from Georgia). Now that I hear the same thing happening in AZ I am confused. What is the scam? What are they trying to get??? That is why I think law enforcement should be made aware.


----------



## pro94lt (Dec 28, 2015)

Wow I thought I was the only one... They text me twice last week. Asked if I still rendered tree service... I never responded.


----------



## ATH (Dec 28, 2015)

What state are you in?

What # did they text you from?


----------



## pro94lt (Dec 28, 2015)

In Arkansas I already deleted the text... I do take credit cards and advertise.


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm in Missoula Mt and got the exact same text. I thought it was a scam but went to look at the address just in case. It was for sale as well. I called the realtor and told them about the situation. I also can't figure out what the scam is. I texted the number back a bid of $45,000 to deadwood one sugar maple and never heard back.


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Dec 28, 2015)

631-577-8512


----------



## Zale (Dec 28, 2015)

CanopyGorilla said:


> I'm in Missoula Mt and got the exact same text. I thought it was a scam but went to look at the address just in case. It was for sale as well. I called the realtor and told them about the situation. I also can't figure out what the scam is. I texted the number back a bid of $45,000 to deadwood one sugar maple and never heard back.




$45,000.00 seems a little low.


----------



## pro94lt (Dec 28, 2015)

It's the first text I've got but do all of you not get bs calls all the time?


----------



## ATH (Dec 28, 2015)

Not like that...


----------



## COREtreeservice (Dec 28, 2015)

Just got this email today, haha. 

_"hello good day this is Walker B. i will like to know if you still render tree service and what type of credit card do you accept?"_


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Dec 29, 2015)

pro94lt said:


> It's the first text I've got but do all of you not get bs calls all the time?


I get calls to "update my business listing immediately" all the time. Or "sir are you the business owner of Headwaters llc"? But the text thing was weird. I couldn't figure out what the scam is asking if we take cards. Probably some hacking software thing.....


----------



## ATH (Dec 29, 2015)

It sounds like it is on its way to a credit card scam, but has anybody been asked more than "do you take credit cards" of "which credit cards do you take"?


----------



## gorman (Dec 29, 2015)

I got several texts of that nature. I new it was a scam from the start because of the horrible grammar


----------



## ATH (Dec 29, 2015)

For what it is worth, I called my credit card processing company...bottom line is that they were unconcerned they scammer has anything damaging. They were also confused about what the end game is. The guy I talked to wasn't familiar with similar scams.


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Dec 29, 2015)

So who is going to pony up and chase this rabbit a little further down the hole?


----------



## ATH (Dec 29, 2015)

A friend who does high-end internet security suggested calling the FBI... I think the thing is nobody has been harmed, so I doubt law enforcement is going to get more involved.

I did call TCIA. They hadn't heard of it. I passed along what I know and directed them to this forum. They may put out a notice to the industry either on their social media or in regular mailings.

Wondering how they have found us...few questions for those who have been contacted:
Do you have a website?
Are you a TCIA member?
ISA member?
Certified Arborist?
On Angies list?
Is your cell phone listed as your primary contact number (assuming you were contacted via text)?
Any online advertising tied to yellow page advertising?
Can you think of other places your contact information is out there that may be common to the rest of us?


----------



## Crusherclaw (Dec 31, 2015)

COREtreeservice said:


> Commercial/residential tree workers beware!
> 
> I am located in Phoenix and I wonder if you guys are getting hit by a similar credit card scam to the one below.
> 
> ...





ATH said:


> A friend who does high-end internet security suggested calling the FBI... I think the thing is nobody has been harmed, so I doubt law enforcement is going to get more involved.
> 
> I did call TCIA. They hadn't heard of it. I passed along what I know and directed them to this forum. They may put out a notice to the industry either on their social media or in regular mailings.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crusherclaw (Dec 31, 2015)

My first post here. I was reading this thread just the other day and yesterday I received a text from this scam. The guy who contacted me is deaf and has lung cancer. Said he bought the house for his mom and wants trees trimmed around the house. I qouted him 1200 without looking at the job and he said great. He wanted to make a 800.00 deposit and wanted to know which merchant I use for CC transactions. I do not take CC for payment. This must somehow be a CC scam.


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Dec 31, 2015)

Crusherclaw said:


> My first post here. I was reading this thread just the other day and yesterday I received a text from this scam. The guy who contacted me is deaf and has lung cancer. Said he bought the house for his mom and wants trees trimmed around the house. I qouted him 1200 without looking at the job and he said great. He wanted to make a 800.00 deposit and wanted to know which merchant I use for CC transactions. I do not take CC for payment. This must somehow be a CC scam.


I don't think anyone has taken it as far as you yet. After hearing that I wonder if they are trying to get bank info. Ask him how he plans on making a deposit.


----------



## Crusherclaw (Dec 31, 2015)

CanopyGorilla said:


> I don't think anyone has taken it as far as you yet. After hearing that I wonder if they are trying to get bank info. Ask him how he plans on making a deposit.


I just sent hima text saying I use Square for CC processing . We'll see what happens. Things have got real slow here so I put a add on Craiglist and this happens. When will I learn


----------



## dogdad (Dec 31, 2015)

When this thing happens...I always reply that " I'm out on patrol working my other job as I'm with the Sherriff's office also...contact me later and we'll talk ".....that usually shuts this crap down.


----------



## ATH (Dec 31, 2015)

I'd be tempted to take the card # if he'll text or email it to you (don't run it!) and give it to local law enforcement of call the CC company to ask if it is a stollen #.


----------



## Crusherclaw (Dec 31, 2015)

Now he wants my address so the ex owner of the house can send me a permit. I'm not sure what that means ,no permits needed in maine except in shoreland zoning . Definetely not giving him my address , maybe send a bogus one and see what happens.


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Dec 31, 2015)

Y


Crusherclaw said:


> Now he wants my address so the ex owner of the house can send me a permit. I'm not sure what that means ,no permits needed in maine except in shoreland zoning . Definetely not giving him my address , maybe send a bogus one and see what happens.


Yes! This is what I'm talking about. Keep up the vigilanty detective work by golly!


----------



## ATH (Jan 1, 2016)

Give him the address of the police department...or a state prison. Or maybe a vacant lot?


----------



## Crusherclaw (Jan 2, 2016)

I sent him an address but no response .


----------



## treecutterjr (Jan 2, 2016)

Here's the game:

I'm a scammer. I want you to do job. It's a real tree at a real house that is for sale. I'm purchasing it and want you to do the tree work but can never meet you in person.

Give you a bunch of excuses as to why I have to pay by mail or over the phone.
We'll set it up and everything will seem normal.
Here's the scam.
When it's time to pay you I will suddenly remember that I have to pay a fee/balance/payment to the "home seller" to finish the house deal

Since I'm incapacitated I'll ask you if I can over pay you (the tree is $800 bit I owe 2000. Let me send u 2800 and you pass the 2000$ along for me.)

You'll get the check, take your cut, mail/deliver/deposit the other persons cut.

Week will pass and then the check will bounce or the card will come back bad and now u owe $2800 to someone.



Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffGu (Jan 3, 2016)

Bingo. Hence the "permit"... you'll need to pay for this permit first, before you do the work, then I'll pay you.


----------



## Crusherclaw (Jan 3, 2016)

Is there anybody in this world gullible enough to fall for that . I've got some ocean front property in Arizona.


----------



## TonyK (Jan 3, 2016)

Not just the tree biz. The magic Google box spit out a few hits and it looks to be crossing the gambit of trades. It seems like a low gain scam for the scammers but I guess if you have nothing but time on some other persons dime you can make it pay.

http://800notes.com/Phone.aspx/1-631-577-8512


----------



## tidy (Jan 5, 2016)

Im in Sydney Aus, got this one via email yesterday... didnt respond


Hello,



Happy new year!! am Scott Wallace,I have just moved into the area,and i want the tree in my backyard cut down and safely removed in my just acquired 3 bed room house.Also i would like to know if you accept credit card for payment..Reply me if you are available for the work.

Thanks

Scott



NOTE: Response back via email is preferable.


----------



## Crusherclaw (Jan 5, 2016)

I'd follow up with the lead it may be legit . Technology and social media has made some people down write anti social. Most people don't want to talk anymore they want to push buttons .


----------



## ATH (Jan 5, 2016)

Yeah I'd reply about looking at the tree and just ignore the cc part or say no just to see if it is a good lead. Can you easily search real estate transfers to see if he does own the house he wants you to visit?

Or ask if you can call. If he says no because he has lung cancer you can then drop it!


----------



## tidy (Jan 6, 2016)

Yeah ok, I did reply cos whats the harm hey. No response.


----------



## millbilly (Jan 29, 2016)

Havn't been on here in some time and this post hits my eyes! I get this text all the time, the wording of the text sets off all kinds of scam so I have never fallen for it. I do respond and these are my replies, Can you get the heroin I asked you for or not? Also that bomb you plan to blow up at the democratic convention is not the smartest idea, but you gotta do what you gotta do.

For the scam of I will send you a check for x amount, I am adding 400 the inconvienience and my partner will pick it up next week what is your name and address, I respond thank you for being so kind I really needed the money, Please make check out to barry Obamamy 200 pennsylvania ave district of columbia. I hope home land security tracks this stuff and comes after me and the originatore of the scam.


----------



## epicklein22 (Jan 29, 2016)

I got my first text like this today. Told them I don't take credit cards, no response.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 10, 2016)

I have had this text several times as well. I have been also getting calls from different 1 877 numbers from a chick named Ashley that wants to know if I want tons of storm damage work for insurance companies.......


----------



## millbilly (Feb 10, 2016)

This might just be a coincidence but I do see a common thread we are all members of the arboristsite.


----------



## MSgtBob66 (Feb 19, 2016)

Got my first text from one of these scammers yesterday. Didn't think about the phone number at first, but the grammar and spelling set me off. Lung cancer. Oops, wrong address for the work. I finally did a google search of the number and found the same type of scam with the number that texted me. Sent them an email asking what caretaker company they worked for, and asked them if they were scammers. they replied back negative. I'm gonna play this out and mess with them a bit.

Bob


----------



## MSgtBob66 (Feb 22, 2016)

Oh boy have I had fun with this! I'm in MN, the phone # is North Carolina. "Tim" (think Timmy from South Park) gave me an address that is a half mile out of route for my kid's school. The kid and I rolled up to a for sale house. Tree work was 2 removals, one in front yard, one in back (no trees in backyard btw). The renter showed up when we were there, so I showed her the texts and emails. She called the homeowner and guess what? Scam. I sent "Timmy " a reasonable ($2500) estimate for the one, real issue front yard tree and $500 for the non-existing backyard tree. He sent (now via email ) a response stating he owed an additional $4000 for the house and I would get the $4000 and send it somewhere via check or money order. I told him, "sure, I'll move money around, but I'm a tree guy, so an additional 10% on top of everything. I then found a pic on the net of a tree on a house with snow on the ground (saved as the house address-Joey). I then texted and emailed him the pic and said 'Joey' got hurt and I had to take him to the hospital and I needed that money ASAP to pay hospital bills 'cause no health insurance and to fix the hole in the house. Told him I use the Square for cc, he told me to invoice him. He also told me to shut down operations until the money moved. In the morning, I'm going to let him know I REALLY need the money now to pay my guys because we spent all day today (Sun) cleaning up debris and tarping the roof. I will also tell him that we'll need to use PayPal because my Square account was closed down. We'll see where this goes...


----------



## Griff93 (Feb 23, 2016)

Guess what showed up in my email this morning after telling someone yes we accept credit cards. 

"so i will like you to do this okay because i don't like the way it look in the house....I should have Visit your shop or call in person but presently am presently recuperating from the diagnosis of lung Cancer and am still in the hospital of which I will undergo surgery in some days time,I will like you to understand that I will be paying for the for the Inspection of the property for proper handling and estimation I need The tree removed for the house done....
Please do provide me with the total cost for the tree remove of the house and here's the address of the house:
1211 Chandler Rd SE,Huntsville, AL 35801 I will like to make a deposit of $2000 for the inspection and estimation of the property what is your name and when will you go to the address an give me the total cost ? asap"


----------



## Jed1124 (Feb 23, 2016)

My boss got it last week. He deleted it so fast I didn't get a chance to screw with them. Hopefully he gets another.
I'm assuming you guys saw the write up in the back of the latest TCIA mag about this?


----------



## Griff93 (Feb 23, 2016)

Jed1124 said:


> My boss got it last week. He deleted it so fast I didn't get a chance to screw with them. Hopefully he gets another.
> I'm assuming you guys saw the write up in the back of the latest TCIA mag about this?


I was trying to figure out the best way to screw with them. I can give you their address if you want.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Feb 23, 2016)

Griff93 said:


> Guess what showed up in my email this morning after telling someone yes we accept credit cards.
> 
> "so i will like you to do this okay because i don't like the way it look in the house....I should have Visit your shop or call in person but presently am presently recuperating from the diagnosis of lung Cancer and am still in the hospital of which I will undergo surgery in some days time,I will like you to understand that I will be paying for the for the Inspection of the property for proper handling and estimation I need The tree removed for the house done....
> Please do provide me with the total cost for the tree remove of the house and here's the address of the house:
> 1211 Chandler Rd SE,Huntsville, AL 35801 I will like to make a deposit of $2000 for the inspection and estimation of the property what is your name and when will you go to the address an give me the total cost ? asap"



That's the way a significant number of our clients talk (rich Chinese immigrants).


----------



## ATH (Feb 23, 2016)

Jed1124 said:


> ....I'm assuming you guys saw the write up in the back of the latest TCIA mag about this?


I did now. I had called and talked to David Lee back in December when this thread started. He seemed interested in putting something out to membership then. I told him there was a thread going on here... They must have gotten more reports and decided to run with it.


----------



## ReggieT (Feb 24, 2016)

So what's their angle...are they fishing around for a bank account number or what?


----------



## ATH (Feb 24, 2016)

I think you over charge (at their request) (a stolen card, most likely), send a check to a "3rd party" to cover whatever that over expense they reportedly had. The stolen card that was overcharged doesn't have to pay so you get nothing except somebody upset that you removed their tree and somebody else wondering why you charged their card $x,000.


----------



## ReggieT (Feb 24, 2016)

ATH said:


> I think you over charge (at their request) (a stolen card, most likely), send a check to a "3rd party" to cover whatever that over expense they reportedly had. The stolen card that was overcharged doesn't have to pay so you get nothing except somebody upset that you removed their tree and somebody else wondering why you charged their card $x,000.


Scum-Bags!!!


----------



## JeffGu (Feb 25, 2016)

Well, I don't worry about falling for this scam. I don't need to work, ever again. This guy in Nigeria is going to deposit $5,000,000 into my bank account as soon as I send him the account number and my PIN number, so it's all cool. I'm rich.


----------



## ReggieT (Feb 26, 2016)

JeffGu said:


> Well, I don't worry about falling for this scam. I don't need to work, ever again. This guy in Nigeria is going to deposit $5,000,000 into my bank account as soon as I send him the account number and my PIN number, so it's all cool. I'm rich.


Geez...sounds almost like the same stud who's selling me this great swath of swamp land for little or nothing and this wonderful bridge in London!


----------



## Aerialist (Feb 26, 2016)

This scam must be pretty widespread. I got the same build up, first an email asking if I accept credit card payment for services (which I do), then a plea to take a credit card payment and send a third party money as a seller's commission. That's when alarm bells went off, home sellers don't get commissions on the sale of their property. Here is the text of the scam:

*I am presently undergoing chemotherapy for my forthcoming cancer of the lung surgery and would want to have this contract going before I have to relocate to the house I want you to pay the ex-owner of the property his commission fees before he can be able to allow you do the job on the house I would have paid him but he wouldn't accept credit card as form of payment I need to pay him a commission fee of $3200 the commission so i will give you my credit card to charge for the sum of $4200 and hold down $1000 for deposit of the work is to be paid before work can commence so as soon as it clears in your account you will send it to his account via cash deposit so I want you to charge the commission fees together with your service fees and tax and as soon as the charges clear into your account is that clear?*
*
[email protected]
*
I've added the email account this came from. Unlike the others here reported the text and grammar of this scammer is good english so this scam must be carried out by multiple people.


----------



## ATH (Feb 26, 2016)

Did you sign that email up for lots of special offers and other websites?


----------



## LegDeLimber (Feb 27, 2016)

I have a gmail acct that I use for contacting Craigslist posters.
So of course the spam filter is loaded with email addresses
and those "Hi I'm 23 and newly single in your area......" mails also.
I've noticed they're putting a phone number in some of those spams now.
Before I do the next spam purge:
If anyone would like, I could probably PM a few numbers and spam addresses for putting into the fun mix.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## ReggieT (Feb 27, 2016)

jefflovstrom said:


>


No doubt!


----------



## Superjunior2 (Mar 2, 2016)

I just got my first one yesterday! As soon as I saw the area code and the text starting out as " hello, I'm Charles adam, I would like to know if you're available for tree removal for the hiuse? And can I know if your the owner or manager and do you accept credit cards?" I immediately thought of this thread and new it was a scam. I messed with whoever it was for a few minutes, then ended up calling ol Charlie an ass hole and try it on someone else cause it ain't working with me lol.. If anyone wants Charlie's # it's 213-478-8602. He might not answer right now because he's out of town getting surgery done..


----------



## Superjunior2 (Mar 2, 2016)

Oh and the trees are located at front entrance and backyard if anyone wants to bid it. He needs the job done before he gets back into town.


----------



## Aerialist (Mar 7, 2016)

Wow just got my second scam attempt. Different perpetrators reading from the same script. Having a published email and phone number has always gotten me thousands of spam but this focused phishing attempt is a first, and a second, both within a week.

Aerialist


----------



## MSgtBob66 (Mar 8, 2016)

My guy "Joey" dropped a tree on"Timmy's" house, injured his arm and died from the blood clot. Police and OSHA showed up, I'm in jail, my business is shut down, and I'm out money for q funeral and hospital bills. Still no cc number...


----------



## JeffGu (Mar 8, 2016)

_"Didn't you just call me three months ago, saying you were in the hospital having your appendix removed?"_

_"Oh, yeah... ummm... I'm having my *other* appendix removed..."_


----------



## David Starr (Mar 23, 2016)

COREtreeservice said:


> Commercial/residential tree workers beware!
> 
> I am located in Phoenix and I wonder if you guys are getting hit by a similar credit card scam to the one below.
> 
> ...



I am in Illinois and got this text today, Text from 970-999-7732 Hello my name is Richard,am do you remove large trees and do trimming & do you accept credit card?
I also seen this explanation from BBB, 
In situations like this, a scammer will contact a business to contract a service. When the time comes for payment, the business is overpaid. The alleged criminal then asks the business for a refund of the over payment. When the over-payment is refunded, it is discovered that the card used for the payment was stolen or invalid. The business is out the payment for their work, and any “refund” monies sent to the illegitimate customer. 

If asked to email Charlie Kaiton at [email protected], think again. The sheriff’s department has been contacted. If you are a victim of internet crime, you can contact the FBI. You can report scams to the BBB Scam Tracker.


----------



## squad143 (Mar 24, 2016)

They are trying that up here as well. My buddy just got called. The vacant address they gave him was actually a neighbour of a friend of his. Call didn't last long after that.


----------



## ATH (Mar 24, 2016)

Just got another from 720-523-5254:
Hello my name is micheal scott,do you do tree removal service and stump ridging do you accept credit card if if so text me asap

I replied:
Michael, my name is Dwight Schrut. I am the Assistant to the Regional Manager. My boss said we do not take credit cards. We do, however, offer the best stump ridging available.


----------



## jacob reese (Apr 3, 2016)

i found out what the scam is all about


----------



## ATH (Apr 3, 2016)

Hopefully you didn't find out from first person experience...did you?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 3, 2016)

jacob reese said:


> i found out what the scam is all about



Troll,,,,,,,,
Jeff


----------



## benjo75 (May 16, 2016)

Just got the same text from 405 277 8513. A Mr. Peart Edgar. Had to have it done immediately. Wanted to know if I take credit card payment. Wanted general tree removal and stump grinded. Wanted to know if I'm the owner. Gave me an address here in town. I'll drive by and check it out in a couple days. I think I'm going to mess with him a while.


----------



## since16 (May 18, 2016)

I got a credit card one from 405 area code the other week text. Tons of the seasonal irs ones. Then I got a scam mail said you owe us 203$ doesn't say why some generic business name absolutely zero explanation I was thinking this is the most pathetic one yet. Then my insurance lady called I guess it was from someone they sub part of my insurance policy to You just assume scam do not reply if its not from someone you have contacted.


----------



## MattB (Jun 18, 2016)

I've been getting these for months. I'm glad I finally thought to google it and this thread popped up. My guess is they're getting leads from this board. I decided a couple weeks ago to tell the guy to call me if he wanted to discuss and we went round and round. I could tell it was a scam but I wasn't sure what the end game was. From here on out I'm going to see how much of their time I can waste.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 18, 2016)

I been getting these same deals too lol. I actually went to one job looked it over then the text spiel and I got suspicious. I Finally told the scammer that I must have my eyes on the owner to actually do work for him. I knew something was not right but I figured it might be a neighbor wanting me to cut trees not on his own property putting my insurance at risk etc. Good thing I have that sixth sense ehh lol


----------



## MattB (Jun 18, 2016)

Game on


----------



## old CB (Jun 19, 2016)

I got one of these emails a while back. Knew it was a bogus because besides the poor grammar and such the guy's name was "Benson Joker." Yep, sounds just like someone I want to do business with.


----------



## Melissa Stephens (Jul 13, 2016)

COREtreeservice said:


> Commercial/residential tree workers beware!
> 
> I am located in Phoenix and I wonder if you guys are getting hit by a similar credit card scam to the one below.
> 
> ...


We own a tree service in NM and have had this same scam several times. The first time I spent forever texting them back and forth to get the description of what work they needed an estimate for. Then sent my husband to the house, which was vacant and for sale. Now every time I get a text from a deaf person wanting to know if we take credit cards I don't even respond.


----------



## Jakers (Aug 18, 2016)

I have recieved 4 of these myself. all were vacant houses. i drive by just to see if i know any of the neighbors to warn them but nothing close to people i know yet


----------

